#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Link para msn

## terra_jr

Amigos, preciso inserir o seguinte conteúdo em minha página.

Eu tenho 2 imagens, uma do Skype e a outra do MSN.

Na do Skype eu inseri o seguinte hyperlink :


```
skype:Terraqueo?call
```

 
Assim, quando o visitando clicar na imagem, irá efetuar uma chamada para o usuário do Skype de nome *Terraqueo*.

Há algum link para abrir o msn, da mesma maneira que fiz com o Skype ?

----------

